# Problem mit Sat-Empfang bei Samsung UE40D5700



## Stereophonic (1. Juli 2012)

Guten Abend liebe Community,

ich habe wie ihr bereits aus dem Titel entnehmen könnt ein Problem mit meinem Fernseher.

Folgende Situation liegt vor:

Ich habe mir vor einem Jahr einen neuen Fernseher und Receiver gekauft. Der Receiver wurde direkt mit HD+-Karte geliefert. Das System lief seit dem auch komplett Reibungslos...wirklich ohne jede Probleme.
Jetzt ist am Freitag das "Guthaben" auf meiner HD+-Karte abgelaufen. Da ich momentan recht wenig Zeit zum Fernsehen habe, bin ich auch nicht gewillt mir eine neue Karte für knapp 50&#8364; zu besorgen.

Aus diesem Grund hatte ich vor, einfach die privaten Sender (RTL, Pro7, Sat1, Kabel 1 etc.) in SD (Digital) zu sehen, wenn ich sie benötige. Allerdings bekomme ich es partout nich hin, die privaten Sender in meine Senderliste zu locken. 
Ich habe bereits mehrere Stunden mit diversen Vorschlägen aus Foren vebracht, um dieses Problem zu lösen. Ich schaffe es weder mit meinem Receiver noch mit dem Fernseher allein die privaten Sender auf SD zu empfangen.
Ich hab bereits alle Einstellungsmöglichkeiten probiert, aber ohne Erfolg. Weder Änderung der Frequenzbreite, Transponder oder DiSEqC brachten mich weiter. Ich empfange ca. 340 Sender, die sich in Verschlüsselte und Freie aufteilen.
Ich empfange ebenfalls die privaten Sender in HD. Diese kann ich mir allerdings durch die Verschlüsselung nicht ansehen, daher auch mein Gesuch zur Umstellung auf SD.

Infos zur Hardware:

Sat-Schüssel und LNB sind Digitalfähig! Wie ich bereits schrieb, konnte ich bis zuletzt HD+ ohne Probleme empfangen.
Fernseher ist ein Samsung UE40D5700RSXZG.
Receiver ist ein TechnoTrend TT-micro S835 HD+.

Ich bin zwar kein Laie auf diesem Gebiet, allerdings habe ich auch keine Expertenkentnisse und bin mit meinem Latein allmählich am Ende!
Ich hoffe das jemand von euch einen Rat für mich hat, wie ich es schaffe die privaten Sender in mein Wohnzimmer zu bringen!

Vielen Dank bereits im Voraus für eure Mühen


----------



## Stereophonic (3. Juli 2012)

Niemand da der eventuell einen Rat für mich hätte?


----------



## bemuehung (3. Juli 2012)

empfängst du denn die 3. also 3sat , WDR , MDR , RBB usw. ?


----------



## Stereophonic (4. Juli 2012)

Ich empfange mit dem Receiver 3Sat und SWR. MDR,RBB und andere bekomme ich nicht rein! Was ich allerdings bekomme, sind die unterschiedlichsten Sender was Sprachen angeht.
Es ist eigentlich alles aus dem europäischen Raum dabei. Wenn ich den Receiver außen vor lasse und den eingebauten Tuner im Fernseher verwende, empfange ich keinen von den genannten Sendern, bis auf die in anderen Sprachen ARD, ZDF etc. und natürlich wie gesagt die privaten Sender in HD. Satellit ist Astra 19.2°E.


----------



## bemuehung (4. Juli 2012)

könntest dir mal n Dämpfungsregler besorgen kostet paar Euro

z.b. sowas in der Art http://www.eg-sat.net/product_info.php/info/p649_daempfungsregler-0-20-db.html oder http://www.amazon.de/Axing-SZU-3-00-SAT-D%C3%A4mpfungsregler-5-20/dp/B0029ZKC4S/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t 

was zeigt er für ne Signalstärke an ?


----------



## Stereophonic (6. Juli 2012)

Ich habe das Problem jetzt soweit wohl gelöst. Habe meinen Receiver an die Satanlage eines Nachbarn angeschlossen und oh Wunder, es wurde sofort alles gefunden! 
Der Receiver hat sogar ein Softwareupdate gemacht, was er 5 Minuten zuvor an meiner Anlage nicht einmal gefunden hat! 

Es wundert mich nur warum ich weiterhin die HD Programme empfangen kann. 
Die SD und HD Sender liegen doch mittlerweile alle im High-Bereich oder nicht? Werde mich jetzt wenn das Wetter mal mitspielt an die Ausrichtung von Schüssel und LNB machen! 
Danke Bemuehung für deine Hilfe!


----------



## bemuehung (6. Juli 2012)

HD low/horizontal 

http://www.hd-box.info/media/archive1/ebenen_192E.pdf

Problem kann halt immernoch sein das du zu starkes Signal hast

Update war schonmal manchmal stimmen die Transponderlisten auch nicht


----------

